# Vermilion conditions



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

According to the gauges vermilion looks ok, but does anyone know if it is fishable tomorrow? Thanks


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Lol everything is fishable in a warm up.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

If I were you, I would head east. I drove the V from the power lines to Birmingham, saw some cars and guys fishing but from what I saw was still 70% locked up with ice. I did not walk it but every typical winter steelhead holding pool I saw while driving to multiple access points were still frozen solid. Power lines/S curves/RT2 frozen solid, dean bridge frozen solid, gore bridge frozen. This was at 4pm today. 

I'm sure you could walk and find open spots to fish. Just the holes I like to fish in the winter that hold the majority of fish were still all frozen. Shallow water and riffles some open. Good luck, can't get em from the couch, let us know how you do if you go. I'm a local to the V but im driving east in the morning to steal some of their fish ha!!


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Usually go east but water will most likely be too chocolatey (turbid) for my taste. Thanks for the info and good luck and be safe.


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone been on the river? Is there any open water/ fishable water? I usually fish the rocky, but have to work out of town next week and will miss out. Was bummed and check to flow to vermillion and thought it looked alright. Like i said tho I usually fish the rocky and wanted to check before i drove an hr. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

It’s gonna be a lot of ice. Maybe find some slush free water later in the afternoon, maybe


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Drove over it today and yesterday. Not much open... not enough that’s really worth the effort to fish it IMO.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Sometimes i bring a heavy axe and chip away the bank. I kind of like watching the glaciers float downstream. Where there is will there is a way.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Its all fine and dandy till the guy down river gets crushed by that glacier haha


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Ive been that guy lol


----------

